# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Thú nhận khuyết điểm

## dungtran

Chàng trai nói với cô gái mà anh vừa chinh phục thành công: "Anh không uống rượu, không hút thuốc lá, không bài bạc, không lăng nhăng trai gái. Ma túy là thứ anh lánh xa. Thế nhưng, anh vẫn có một khuyết điểm nho nhỏ, em à!"

Cô gái chớp chớp mắt:

- Là gì vậy, anh nói đi! Em sẵn sàng tha thứ hết. Anh có bao nhiêu ưu điểm thế cơ mà!

- À! Chả là... anh hay nói dối.

***

Hai vợ chồng sống ly thân một thời gian thì người chồng lâm bệnh nặng. Khi bà vợ đến thăm, ông chồng nắm chặt tay vợ, thì thầm:

- Hôm nay, anh phải thổ lộ với em điều bí mật anh vẫn giấu kín kể từ ngày mình cưới nhau. Nói thật lòng, anh không thể nào quên em được. Đêm nào em cũng xuất hiện trong giấc mơ của anh... và rồi... anh thét lên kinh hoàng!

----------

